# ASDA 2lt Demon Shine £2



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*ASDA.... Well the Doncaster one at least... Doing the Demon Shine 2lt Bottles

For £2 each....:thumb:

They have an end Promo so a fair few at the minute.*


----------



## Andy Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

Got a couple tonight at Colne ASDA in Lancashire for £2 each. Never used it before but at that price thought i would give it a go.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Andy Bailey said:


> Got a couple tonight at Colne ASDA in Lancashire for £2 each. Never used it before but at that price thought i would give it a go.


Its at its best as a drying aid, i see no other benefit other than that.

However its does it very well...:thumb:


----------



## Andy Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeh i have read it's good as a drying aid. I'm using last touch at the minute. Do u use a spray bottle or mix the demon shine in a watering can?


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

:thumb:same price in asda leigh also:thumb:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

got some the last time round, but never used it yet. how can it help dry your car? does a little devil pop out and grab a towel?


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

They got plenty near me 

with an extra special offer 
£2.00 each ... or 2 for £5.00 :lol: :lol:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Also available online to be deliver to your door

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...entid=1214921923802&referrer=cookiesDetecting

Probably find a free delivery on a voucher site somewhere too.

Saves carrying the stuff and also saves having to battle with the usual retards at my local asda.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

BOLLIX!!!!
Just bought a 1 litre spray and shine bottle from Robert Dyas for £4.99 

I'm told it's very good as a clay lube, that's why I bought it - 1 litre of this for £4.99 is a lot cheaper than 500ml of AG Rapid Detailer at £6.99


----------



## plr06 (Oct 2, 2010)

great drying aid and leaves a braw shine, very under rated product IMO


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

i use it for in the bucket for rinsing, then spray as a rinse aid.

Have to say i really do think its great stuff, VERY under rated, whether or not it adds protection I can't say.

£2 in Great Yarmouth Asda too.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Top stuff i think. I Went into my local tesco and bought the whole lot they had left for 37p each for 500ml.I went mad and bought 3 bottles and only left them the one on their shelf lol.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Andy Bailey said:


> Yeh i have read it's good as a drying aid. I'm using last touch at the minute. Do u use a spray bottle or mix the demon shine in a watering can?


Chuck 250ml into a watering can, pour it over the car, walk away, bish bosh, shiny dry car....:thumb:


----------



## Andy Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

neilos said:


> Chuck 250ml into a watering can, pour it over the car, walk away, bish bosh, shiny dry car....:thumb:


cheers mate! i'll give it a go at the weekend then :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Works best for me and always has as either watering can or bucket with a big jug for pouring over.

I can get away with 90ml in a big bucket of water.

It helps dry the car by making the water droplets cling together and sheet off so far far less to wipe up...:thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I've said this before but people didnt seem to understand what I was getting at, can you not stick some on your snow foam lance?

Not to make snow foam or any foam but just to mix it with the water your rinsing your car with?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> I've said this before but people didnt seem to understand what I was getting at, can you not stick some on your snow foam lance?
> 
> Not to make snow foam or any foam but just to mix it with the water your rinsing your car with?


I think you would better off pouring from a watering can as this action will help with the drying, from a snow foam lance you get more of a mist which could cling and still need further drying, I haven't explained that to well hope you understand what in getting at??


----------



## renno (Mar 7, 2012)

Try keep it off the windows tho makes them smeer


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

renno said:


> Try keep it off the windows tho makes them smeer


Cant keep clear of the windows when pouring over, no biggy just a fast wipe over with some glass cleaner which a lot will do anyway and whatever the demon left behind is excised ...:thumb:

Only issue with the winscreen you could leave on side windows, its only that on the screen or a hatchback glass with wiper you could get smearing.


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Bought 3 today, should last a while


----------



## andynick69 (Dec 3, 2010)

*demon shine*

whats this used for?


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

andynick69 said:


> whats this used for?


Read above!

Drying the car 

Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Been and purchased 2 towels, £3.50 each. And some demon shine, at £2 it's a steal! Went to halfrauds after and the same tub is £7 
Can the demon shine basically be used as a quick detailer? Sprayed on at the end to assist with drying?


Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmmr (Mar 15, 2012)

AT £2 its a bargain but i personally dont like it, good find though!


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

cant find this in any stores in stoke on trent. 

Is this only available in the massive superstores only?


----------



## antman_1 (Jan 26, 2012)

bought 4 2lt bottles last night at grimsby asda. used it tonight and well happy with it. cant believe ive over looked this in the past.

cheers lads


----------



## vtecy0 (Feb 13, 2012)

They've got this at the jewel asda in Edinburgh


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

jordanogrady said:


> Been and purchased 2 towels, £3.50 each. And some demon shine, at £2 it's a steal! Went to halfrauds after and the same tub is £7
> Can the demon shine basically be used as a quick detailer? Sprayed on at the end to assist with drying?
> 
> Jordan
> ...


Could do but i find best made up and poured over as drying aid only... i dont see anything in it as fast detailer.

Did you get the Blue Towels... or the new Pink or Green Ones....


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I just bought a couple of bottles to try as a quick detailer.

What a result, the best I've tried and certainly won't be spending £30 on last touch again, this is much slicker and the finish is just as nice!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff...:thumb:


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a habit of turning my nose up at cleaning stuff asda have for some reason, I have no idea but maybe I should change that and get some of that demon shine.

Although I do love the "hardware" stuff asda have. Mitts, microfibres brushes etc


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Tank there have been a fair few threads about demon shine over the years, and for £2 grab it while you can.... pretty cheap way to try it...

I have a shelf full back from the times they had it at £4.50 or 2 for £5.... great rinse aid.


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmm might pop to asda and give it a go myself tonight!


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

winrya said:


> I just bought a couple of bottles to try as a quick detailer.
> 
> What a result, the best I've tried and certainly won't be spending £30 on last touch again, this is much slicker and the finish is just as nice!


like most things, you get what you pay for, this is no exception, i have both of what you mention, and find LT so much better all round for everything, demon shine is only ok for other peoples cars

LT sheets water off the car better as a drying aid, better detailer, and much more slicker to work with


----------



## borse2008 (Mar 5, 2012)

Safe to use with claying as a lube diluted with water?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

borse2008 said:


> Safe to use with claying as a lube diluted with water?


Im never use it for clay lube but a good few do...:wave:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

itll be ok or everything that a detailer is used for, its cheap enough as well that you dont need to dilute, itll do a job, just not as good as LT, or any other detailer


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Tazz said:


> like most things, you get what you pay for, this is no exception, i have both of what you mention, and find LT so much better all round for everything, demon shine is only ok for other peoples cars
> 
> LT sheets water off the car better as a drying aid, better detailer, and much more slicker to work with


Think we'll have to agree to disagree with that. I switched between the two products today and there was nothing to separate them. They even smell the same. Also tried a bit of megs quick detailer and nxt quick detailer, neither of which matched the 2 pinkish looking versions. Maybe it helps my car has a fresh coat of pinnacle sovereign on it and is extremely slick.


----------



## L5NTN (Apr 4, 2011)

This is priced as £2 in Asda Morley but at check out came at £4 and wouldnt sell me it.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

L5NTN said:


> This is priced as £2 in Asda Morley but at check out came at £4 and wouldnt sell me it.


Funny you should say that I popped to the local ASDA petrol station in passing and was going to pick up another 2ltr but it was marked on the tag as £4.

Can anyone comment of the 1ltr/500ml bottles are concentrated?? Tesco had a 1ltr priced at £2... if they dilute to the same I'd be happy to buy the smaller bottles.


----------



## AlanElite (Dec 28, 2011)

Got some over the weekend and used as a drying aid today, brilliant stuff  makes a non LSP'd car dry a lot easier. I put about an inch in a spray bottle and with the car already hosed I sprayed about twice on each panel.


----------



## WASH MY RIDE (Mar 12, 2008)

Ive got 9 bottles of demon shine im never going to use if anybody wants them.
Ex valeting stock
sunderland area:thumb:


----------

